# Mirage speakers



## Guest (Jan 24, 2007)

Anyone here have any experience with the older Mirage speakers? I have a pair of M5si's that appear to have a blown driver and it isn't immediately apparent how to get "behind the cloth" to access the speaker's guts. I don't want to go yanking stuff off and *assume* it was supposed to come off and then find out I was wrong. After looking at them for a while I'm guessing that maybe I remove the top end cap and then I can manipulate the cloth sock but I don't want to force anything and further damage the speaker.


----------



## srbaker (Apr 30, 2006)

I had an old Pair of M7si's. Replaced the tweets after the kids poked them in. Just gently pry the top off. I think I used a couple of butter knifes. You can then slip the sox off. After that driver replacement was not that hard. I gave the speakers to my sister, but I liked them so much for my HT I my be an indian giver. (not so bad since she is not even using them, but I will need to find a center. Hope this helps. 

Rich


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2007)

That helps a lot, Rich, thank you! I figured it was done as you describe but I wanted to get confirmation from somebody that had actually done it first before I started potentially tearing them apart. I'll still need some kind of response from Mirage to see about a replacement driver once I identify what's wrong but now at least I can get started. Thanks again.


----------

